# trout fishing on Bald Eagle creek



## brown down (Jun 4, 2014)

for the past ten years or so my father and I have been going out to where he grew up. wish it was closer or gas wasn't so damn high or I would be on this stream as much as possible. This stream is loaded with trout, bass both small mouth and large, catfish, and so on. Its a beautiful stream, they do not stock browns or brook trout in this stream they are all native. super colorful and fight like they are twice their size! I lost a monster due to it running up stream and then downstream with the current and pop.. set my drag real loose after that!! I can't even tell you how many trout I lost, caught or released. I will say this I went through about 60 -70 worms in one day and a boat load of rigs. I refuse to eat trout from around here that is grey on the inside! they taste like mud to me, could be from eating these all these years!

My fathers best friend from grade school is our guide, he caught the largest native brown trout I have ever seen. it was 20 ¾ and was so fat that the fish I caught would have been an appetizer for it lol. 

I filleted all of them. we brought 55 home. It was a great trip! we have trout now for the rest of the year

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## brown down (Jun 4, 2014)

for size reference thats a 12 inch dinner plate


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2014)

Yummmmmmmy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 4, 2014)

NICE fish. Cold water is the key here. warm water trout taste like mud. I grew up fishing in N idaho fishing snow fed streams and rivers. the grandkid gets out of school next week and we are going fishing-Northern Pike Bass and perch first until High water recedes then to the high mt creeks and rivers. makes and ol  young again just thinkin about it. He is 12 and pointed out yesterday that he thought that was old enough to shoot a 22- I agreed- looks like we will bag a bunch of cans and fish this summer...........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 4, 2014)

Love that part of PA. The Bald Eagle Mountains are some of the prettiest mountain ranges in all of America. I went to college in Williamsport and just loved area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 5, 2014)

what college did you go to? I would have to agree on how pretty the mountain ranges are and that whole area is as well! tons of bald eagles up there. one year up Pine Creek at bald eagle point one of the look outs up by the Dam, we just missed an eagle come down and grab a wood duck and take it up to the nest. you could see the chicks from about ¼ mile away! I didn't know there was a college in williamsport. only knew of lock haven or penn state! 

Mike that is awesome!! my father loves taking his grandsons fishing! what streams do you normally hit? fly fish or spin fishing? cold water is what trout love. you find a mountain stream that feeds into a larger stream when its hot and the streams are low, you'll smash them! what do you normally use for bait when you go? you ever use whats called GANG hooks? best worm rig, its two hooks tied within about 1 ½ inches from each other. makes them swallow the worm and gives you 2 chances to get them. but when you snag bottom you loose 2 hooks not just one. I could tie you a few and put them in our trade for you to try out if you want


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2014)

brown down said:


> what college did you go to? I would have to agree on how pretty the mountain ranges are and that whole area is as well! tons of bald eagles up there. one year up Pine Creek at bald eagle point one of the look outs up by the Dam, we just missed an eagle come down and grab a wood duck and take it up to the nest. you could see the chicks from about ¼ mile away! I didn't know there was a college in williamsport. only knew of lock haven or penn state!
> 
> Mike that is awesome!! my father loves taking his grandsons fishing! what streams do you normally hit? fly fish or spin fishing? cold water is what trout love. you find a mountain stream that feeds into a larger stream when its hot and the streams are low, you'll smash them! what do you normally use for bait when you go? you ever use whats called GANG hooks? best worm rig, its two hooks tied within about 1 ½ inches from each other. makes them swallow the worm and gives you 2 chances to get them. but when you snag bottom you loose 2 hooks not just one. I could tie you a few and put them in our trade for you to try out if you want




Been fishing the same water for over 50 years. Multiple streams in boundary county, Id. smith, snow, myrtle Ruby( was not famous before Randy Weaver) meadow, the moyie river and Kootnaei River. Then also the Couer'dlane and St. joe drainages. Sarted fishing the First names when I could barely walk. 
I agree with smaller joining larger water. It works all times of the year though. I used to every year hike down to the Kootenai r. in the winter-feb. You had to cross an old closed metal bridge. The planking had holes in it so you had to watch your step. About a mile down stream, boulder creek came in. Old remnants of ghost down from RR being built and mines. Where the creek came into river there was a big pool.Last time I went there I Only fished an hour- lost the 2 big ones kept 4- 3, 2 -4's and a 6 lb. It was all I wanted to carry back up the hill. Went back to fish about 5 years later but did not have the courage to cross bridge again- it had deteriorated considerably and the 30' drop into ice cold water in the middle of nowhere- well ya get the picture. I think the record rainbow in the Kootenai is 30lb.
I Fly fish but with the kid we bait fish. I want him to get love of woods, water and the sport and then he can decide what level fisherman he wants to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeff I went to Lycoming college. It was the best 4 years of my life. Are the Hay Stacks part of the Bald Eagle Creek? For those of you that do not know about the Hay Stacks the creek has runs though an area with a lot of limestone. In some areas the limestone sticks out of the water in the shape of small hay stacks. The water is an aqua blue color and is unbelievable to see and swim in.

Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 6, 2014)

You're lucky to have clean water and clean fish. Cent. IL is so flat the streams and rivers move at a crawl and are all muddy from runoff from farm fields. I wouldn't eat a fish caught here for anything. Gary


----------

